# Tile layout patterns



## ron schenker

H.O. wants me to do a "hopscotch" pattern in her granite floor (16x16 and 12x12 inch tiles) Seems simple enough from the picture she showed me, but I've done almost every pattern except this one. Looks a little weird especially considering it will be in a front hall of only 245 sq.ft. *Picture shows wrong tile sizes* Have you ever done this and how did it look?


----------



## reveivl

Ron, can't say it's my favourite design either, looks a little busy, but there it is, Rich.


----------



## justin savage

We have done quite abit of this- usually the secondary tile is smaller though. (12x12 with 6x6 or 4x4) I usually set the pattern on a diamond also, we are doing a house right now with slate 12" with 4" (entry)and a bathroom in tumbled marble 6"with 2" . Everyone that sees the pattern likes it , I think it looks good. justin


----------



## R&D Tile

Here ya go.


----------



## ron schenker

R&D...that's the hopscotch alright, but the HO wants hers done in 16" and 12". Isn't that odd sizes?


----------



## reveivl

Yeah, doesn't work for me when the tile sizes aren't multiples (like 16 & 8, or 12 & 6). Looks messy when using 16 and 12, maybe there's another pattern?


----------



## ron schenker

R&D..your pictures show the small tiles as being less than half the size of the big ones. Are they 12" and 4"
I like the look, now that I can see pictures! Is it much more time consuming than regular layout?


----------



## Mike Finley

Aren't you guys actually showing 2 different patterns unless you are going to modify the one Ron is showing.

The one Ron is showing is a 3'x3' pattern in a grid (if you were using 12" tiles), R&Ds is a endless pattern, or am I looking at this wrong?


----------



## R&D Tile

The tiles are 12 and 6", they are the same tiles from the same batch and manufacturer, none of the field tile are cut, they all ahve the same factory bevelled edge, it always works, if you butt them you will see, try it with scrap paper cut perfect, doesn't matter the size of the grout joint, it still lines up.:thumbsup:


----------



## MattCoops

<script>BIG bump</script>

A hopscotch pattern is simply a 2-tile layout design. The tiles do not need to be multiples, fractions, or any arithmatic involved. Just 2 different sizes and of those two tile materials every piece from tile "a" must be _exact_ meaurement. And ditto, every tile "b" must be same size.
With that said, as long as you follow this pattern:







you're all set:thumbsup:

p.s. there is one rule, there needs to be two different tile sizes, one big - one small; the bigger one is centered with smaller ones on four corners. When I was a kid I called this pattern a "four corner".


----------



## MattCoops

reveivl said:


> Ron, can't say it's my favourite design either, looks a little busy, but there it is, Rich.


Actually, reveivl, it looks wierdish on paper but installed looks good
Some rumor that's how a versailles pattern got invented, an irishman that drank too many Guinness while working on a hopscotch with different "batch" tiles, so he made a cut here and a snip there. voila:

attachment image of hopscotch pattern gone wrong by Cupan Custom Tile in Charlotte, NC - call BBB and ask about the grout colorant we had to do over the installation a year later because homeowner didn't want to pay over $400 for sealer installation


----------



## reveivl

Yeah, since 2006 I've done several myself. Mostly 12" and 6" solid porcelain, cut the field tiles down.


----------



## Mike Finley

We've done 2 like the one Ron shows in the 1st post now. Both were done by using tile that was specifically available for the pattern, no cutting down of anything. The manufacturer gives you percentages so all you do is take your total square footage and multiply each of the 4 different percentages and you have all your tile quanties for the pattern. After that the hardest part was just marking the center of the floor and figuring out the center of the repeating pattern, then it just works itself out to the edges.


----------



## Ceramictec

I do tons of this pattern down here, it's pretty popular with an accent tile.
I personally think it makes the room flow to the right or whatever way the pattern takes you. much more into the Versailles pattern.


----------



## MattCoops

I know what you mean Brian. It does kind of make your eyes drift off to the right/left, depending on which side corner the smaller tile is on. But if you set the larger in a dimond pattern off the room's entrance, there's a better effect. Kind of like the pattern pictured in my post above.


----------



## nwtile guy

Here is one of mine out of slate.


----------



## wetglolook

*san francisco*



ron schenker said:


> H.O. wants me to do a "hopscotch" pattern in her granite floor (16x16 and 12x12 inch tiles) Seems simple enough from the picture she showed me, but I've done almost every pattern except this one. Looks a little weird especially considering it will be in a front hall of only 245 sq.ft. *Picture shows wrong tile sizes* Have you ever done this and how did it look?


i did a floor pattern like that one on out side deck quartz tile it looks sweet i got pictires.:thumbsup:


----------

